# Teichbau Firma gesucht!



## abhijat (21. Apr. 2009)

hi,
wie es der name schon sagt gehts um eine teichbau firma.
undzwar such ich eine.

am besten im raum hannover!!!


----------



## Atze110 (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Firma gesucht!*

Hallo nach Hannover,

da ich dort auch Kunden habe, können wir gerne einmal in Kontakt kommen. 

Fa. Teichhilfe aus dem Münsterland

wenn gewünscht, Telefonnummer per PN an mich und ich setze mich mit Ihnen in Verbindung.

Beste Grüße


----------



## kwoddel (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau Firma gesucht!*

Hallo

Schaue mal hier nach: http://www.koi-fuer-jedermann.de der hat Ahnung von sein Fach!!!!


----------

